# مجموعة «بن لادن» تفوز بعقد مبنى مطار شرم الشيخ الجديد بتكلفة 66.4 مليون دولار



## مونيكا 57 (18 يناير 2010)

*مجموعة «بن لادن» تفوز بعقد مبنى مطار شرم الشيخ الجديد بتكلفة 66.4 مليون دولار

القاهرة : عادل البهنساوي 

توقع مجموعة «بن لادن» السعودية عقد انشاء مبنى الركاب الجديد لمطار شرم الشيخ غدا (الخميس) بعد فوزها في المناقصة التي طرحتها وزارة الطيران المدني المصرية.
صرح بذلك لـ«الشرق الاوسط» ابراهيم مناع، رئيس الشركة المصرية القابضة للمطارات، وقال ان المجموعة تغلبت على 10 شركات عربية ودولية. وقال مناع ان قيمة العقد تبلغ 414 مليون جنيه (ما يعادل 66.4 مليون دولار) منها 45 مليون دولار تمويلا للمكون الاجنبي من البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير ويشمل العقد تسليم المبنى بنظام تسليم مفتاح ويتضمن صالات سفر وصول دولي ووصول محلي بأحدث انظمة المراقبة والأمن وتصل مدة التنفيذ التي تبدأ من تاريخ توقيع العقد الى 18 شهرا.







الى ذلك قال مناع في تصريحه ان مطار الغردقة سيشهد عملية سريعة لتوسيع المبنى الحالي للمطار باضافة 6 الاف متر مربع لتوسيع صالات السفر والوصول الدوليين، واشار الى ان العملية التي تبدأ في اول فبراير القادم ولمدة 10 أشهر تم تمويلها من وزارة السياحة المصرية بفائدة ميسرة وقيمتها 35 مليون جنيه ( 5.6 مليون دولار).​*

http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=6&article=269918&issueno=9507

*الطيران" و"بن لادن" يوقعان عقد مبنى الركاب الجديد بالغردقة
الأثنين، 11 يناير 2010 - 13:51


 كتبت إحسان السيد


وقع اللواء مدحت هنداوى رئيس الشركة المصرية للمطارات، والمهندس محمد أحمد بن لادن ممثل مجموعة بن لادن السعودية، عقد إنشاء مبنى الركاب الجديد بمطار الغردقة الدولى بالتعاون مع الصندوق العربى للاقتصاد، فى إطار خطة وزارة الطيران المدنى لزيادة القدرة الاستيعابية للمطار بطاقة 7.5 مليون راكب سنويا عقب الانتهاء من تنفيذه فى الخطة الزمنية المحددة له بـ36 شهرا.

وعلى الجانب الآخر وقع المهندس إبراهيم مناع، رئيس الشركة القابضة للمطارات والملاحة الجوية، عقدى إنشاء فندق مطار القاهرة الجديد "ايروتل" بالتعاون مع عمر محمد بن لادن عن مجموعة بن لادن السعودية، وعقد تصميم المدينة الترفيهية والتجارية بمطار القاهرة.

وأكد مناع خلال حفل التوقيع أمس، الأحد، أن وزارة الطيران المدنى لديها خطة طموحة تتوافق مع رؤى القيادة السياسية من خلال توسيع المبانى القائمة بالفعل، مشيرا إلى أن العام المقبل سيشهد افتتاح توسعات جديدة بمطارى أسوان وبرج العرب بالإسكندرية، وافتتاح الممر الجديد وبرج المراقبة والانتهاء من مشروع القطار الآلى للركاب بمطار القاهرة، مضيفا أن هذا العام سيشهد زيادة عدد الركاب ليصل إلى 52 مليونا.

كما تطرق مناع لحجم الإنفاق الاستثمارى للشركة، مؤكدا أنه هناك خطة لزيادته إلى 16.2 مليار جنية بنهاية عام 2012 بعد أن بلغ 7.2 مليار جنية فى 2009، وأنه تم تدبير التمويل اللازم بالتنسيق مع وزارة التعاون الدولى.

وقبل أن يستعرض رئيس القابضة للمطارات والملاحة عددا من إنجازات الشركة فى الفترة الماضية، فقد قدم اعتذارا لعدم حضور الفريق أحمد شفيق وزير الطيران المدنى لظروف خارجة عن إرادته أخبرته على السفر ظهر أمس، واستطرد قائلا إن حجم الأرباح انخفض خلال عام 2009 ليصل إلى 623 مليون جنيه بعد أن بلغ 849 مليونا عام 2008 وذلك بسبب الأزمة العالمية.​*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=176384&SecID=24&IssueID=0


----------



## سيدى المسلم (18 يناير 2010)

انتى مش شايفه ان الخبر ده قديم حبتين
الاربعـاء 25 شـوال 1425 هـ 8 ديسمبر 2004 العدد 9507
يعنى من حوالى كد    خمس سنين!
وعجبى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 يناير 2010)

*مجموعة «بن لادن» تفوز بعقد مبنى مطار شرم الشيخ الجديد بتكلفة 66.4 مليون دولار

الطيران" و"بن لادن" يوقعان عقد مبنى الركاب الجديد بالغردقة
هل شركات المقاولات المصرية ليست كفء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دلوقتى أكيد إتعرف ليه فيه إرهاب فى مصر

وليه القتل الجماعى للمسيحين إللى كان فى مصر وقت عمر بن العاص
رجع دلوقتى  بعد تمكين مجموعة بن لادن من شرم الشيخ والغردقة وغيرها من المشاريع الهندسية

طبعا واضح من المشاريع المستقبلية والخطة الموضوعة للسيطرة على مصر
أن المشروع يعطى لهم بالإسناد المباشر وليس بطرح المناقصات 
ولم تفوز هذه الشركة من بين عشر شركات كما إدعوا
بل هى خطة موضوعة والمسيحيين يدفعون التمن من دماء هم




  ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## سيدى المسلم (18 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> انتى مش شايفه ان الخبر ده قديم حبتين
> الاربعـاء 25 شـوال 1425 هـ 8 ديسمبر 2004 العدد 9507
> يعنى من حوالى كد    خمس سنين!
> وعجبى


بناء على هذا المصدر بتاريخ الصفحه و الموقع
http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=6&article=269918&issueno=9507
الا اذاكانو بتوقعوا حاجه ممكن تحصل بعد 5 سنين


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> بناء على هذا المصدر بتاريخ الصفحه و الموقع
> http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=6&article=269918&issueno=9507
> الا اذاكانو بتوقعوا حاجه ممكن تحصل بعد 5 سنين


*

ليس بإمكاننا تغيير عقول الأغبياء

راجع الهدف من الموضوع فربما تفهم

فعندما تحكم الكلاب المدينة, وعندما تسود الغباوة العقول, فكل الأمور تسير بالمقلوب ​*


----------



## داود 2010 (18 يناير 2010)

طبعا دة اساس القسم على تنفيذ بنود دوستورنا الحاكم مال يدية لواد كافر ازاى هى دى المحروسة


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> انتى مش شايفه ان الخبر ده قديم حبتين
> الاربعـاء 25 شـوال 1425 هـ 8 ديسمبر 2004 العدد 9507
> يعنى من حوالى كد    خمس سنين!
> وعجبى








* لو كنت تعبت نفسك ودخلت اللينك بتاع اليوم السابع مكنتش قولت الكلام اللى انت قولته
*​


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

من تمنى حدث يسر و يتسارع على اثباته


----------



## طحبوش (19 يناير 2010)

من له اذان فليسمع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> من له اذان فليسمع



*الرب يفتح عيونهم ويعرفوا مصدر الخطأ  ويبعدوا عنه​*


----------

